# New LL Camaro and Mustang



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just left Hobby Lobby where I finally used a 40% coupon and bought an AWTJ Camaro. Since i was here last, they got a bunch of LL stuff in. Lifelike isn't my favorite simply because I like pancake motors, but I pick them up used whenever I see them just like any other HO stuff. Anyways, HL has a bunch of individual LLs out, and two were the new Camaro and Mustang. WOW. These things are sharp. The proportions are a little off in that they made them very wide, but it seems more like a limitation of fitting on a toy chassis than like poor design. At any rate, the profiles of both are pretty darn close To the 1:1 cars IMHO. And they have chrome wheels, which I think really improves the overall look. Anybody else seen these yet? They had them in a big track set too FWIW...

--rick


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I went to the local HL looking for AW cars but purchased the LL Tony Stewart Office Depot car and the blue Mustang. I like the proportions of the car, I think it looks like a lowered mustang for racing. 
The AW cars were both ones that I already owned.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Saw the LL Camaro and Mustang at our Hobby Lobby. They looked real sharp. That 40% coupon gets them down into a nicely affordable range.

HL here still has the same two AW cars, so no change on that front. They also had the Stewart car, the obligatory Johnson car plus one other I can't recall.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I got the Camaro & Mustang also. A little on the wide side, but overall a couple of nice lookers that also handle pretty well.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I love the look of the new LL Camaro and Mustang. Yeah, a bit wide but nice and low and aggressive looking. They look like they are race worthy...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

They look really good. On my wish list. Thanks for the pic Too!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pic. I think those bodies are really nice lookers!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

They do look good. I'll need to pay more attention next time I stumble across some LL cars in person. They make a cool pairing, too.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LL wont make challenger????!!!!!!!! AAAARGGHHHH..

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those look pretty darn nice!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I seen those at the Hobby Lobby in Adrian Michigan, and hung them back up on the display.

Because I'm waiting to get a discount coupon.

__________________


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

SuperFist said:


> I seen those at the Hobby Lobby in Adrian Michigan, and hung them back up on the display.
> 
> Because I'm waiting to get a discount coupon.
> 
> __________________


This is the 40% off coupon week!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I think this is it...*

... and still shows a couple days left to go...

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm 

:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bring the kids, TM, and neighbor's kids, and they can each buy one for you!!! Just make sure you print out enough coupons!!! :lol:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Bring the kids, TM, and neighbor's kids, and they can each buy one for you!!! Just make sure you print out enough coupons!!! :lol:


Been there... done that!! :wave:


----------

